# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cùng với cocobay sinh ra lợi nhuận trọn đời

## nganmai68

Với mức đầu tư ban đầu chỉ từ 720 triệu đồng, sinh lợi mỗi năm đạt 216 triệu đồng cùng với ưu đãi 15 đêm nghỉ mỗi năm cho gia đình, Coco Wonderland Resort đang được giới đầu tư chú ý.

Coco Wonderland Resort là dự án condotel thành phần của Tổ hợp du lịch và giải trí Cocobay Đà Nẵng. Dự án có mức giá từ 1,8 tỉ đồng/căn 1 phòng ngủ. Trong đó khách hàng chỉ phải thanh toán 720 triệu đồng sẽ sở hữu 1 căn, phần còn lại ngân hàng SHB sẽ hỗ trợ vay trong 20 năm.

Chủ đầu tư đã ký kết hợp tác với Ngân hàng SHB để miễn hoàn toàn lãi suất cho khoản vay nói trên đến khi dự án được bàn giao (dự kiến quý 2/2019). Thậm chí, sau khi nhận bàn giao căn hộ, khoản tiền phải trả ngân hàng theo định kỳ 6 tháng/lần, nhà đầu tư cũng không cần phải lo lắng khi toàn bộ phần này sẽ được thanh toán dễ dàng với tiền cam kết lợi nhuận từ chủ đầu tư.

Empire Group cho biết dự án được cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 8 năm. Tức với căn condotel có giá 1,8 tỉ đồng, mỗi năm khách sẽ nhận đều đặn tối thiểu 216 triệu đồng. Như vậy, với số tiền đầu tư ban đầu khá khiêm tốn, khách hàng vẫn dễ dàng đạt lợi nhuận hàng trăm triệu đồng mỗi năm với Coco Wonderland Resort - Con số mà không phải kênh đầu nào cũng có thể mang lại.

Từ năm thứ 9 trở đi, khách sẽ được Empire Group chia sẻ 80% lợi nhuận từ hoạt động kinh doanh phòng. Với mức giá thuê phòng trung bình của khách sạn 4 sao ở Đà Nẵng là 2,4 triệu đồng/đêm, mức lấp đầy bình quân 65% (mức bình quân của khối khách sạn 4-5 sao) thì doanh thu của mỗi căn Coco Wonderland Resort (giá 1,8 tỉ đồng) hằng năm vào khoảng 570 triệu đồng; trừ đi chi phí vận hành, bảo trì và bán hàng thì lợi nhuận thu về khoảng 370 triệu đồng. Trong đó, lợi nhuận mà khách hàng nhận được tầm 290 triệu đồng/năm.

Thông điệp chính của Coco Wonderland Resort là “Xứ sở thần tiên”, lấy ý tưởng từ các câu chuyện cổ tích để đem đến một không gian lưu trú và vui chơi đầy sắc màu cho trẻ em.

Khi lưu trú và vui chơi tại dự án, các em nhỏ sẽ được trải nghiệm không gian thần tiên trong các câu chuyện cổ tích với vườn kỳ diệu Fairy Garden, Làng Nấm Xì-Trum, rừng cây ánh sáng, hồ nước phép thuật, mê cung, gương thần hóa phép, Cỗ Xe Bí Ngô biến hình…

Lần đầu tiên trên thị trường bất động sản, một dự án được tạo ra để phục vụ một đối tượng khách hàng vô cùng đặc biệt: trẻ em. Theo Empire Group, không phải ngẫu nhiên mà Coco Wonderland Resort hướng đến và khai thác mảnh đất tiềm năng về dịch vụ lưu trú và vui chơi dành cho các thượng đế nhí này.

Báo cáo của Nilsen, Tập đoàn nghiên cứu thị trường hàng đầu thế giới cho biết hiện tại Việt Nam đang có hơn 23 triệu trẻ em. Thu nhập của các cặp cha mẹ trẻ ngày càng tăng và họ sẵn sàng chi mọi thứ từ giáo dục, y tế, trang phục đến vui chơi để mang lại những điều tốt đẹp nhất cho trẻ. Vì vậy, quy mô thị trường vui chơi giải trí của trẻ em là 1 “miếng bánh” cực kỳ màu mỡ trị giá lên đến hơn 3 tỉ USD theo nhận định của Nilsen. Chỉ cần Coco Wonderland Resort khai thác được 1% “miếng bánh” thì sẽ thành công.

Ngoài tiện ích, Coco Wonderland Resort còn thu hút trẻ bằng thiết kế theo hình dáng một tòa lâu đài đầy ánh sáng. Kiến trúc thần tiên được tái hiện sinh động trong từng căn condotel với sắc màu rực rỡ, những bức tranh cổ tích dễ thương, vật dụng ngộ nghĩnh… Coco Wonderland Resort chắc chắn là xứ sở thần tiên mà bất cứ đứa trẻ nào cũng ao ước một lần được đặt chân đến.

Coco Wonderland Resort còn là tài sản ý nghĩa dành cho gia đình. Đến đây, cả nhà sẽ được trải nghiệm những tiện ích và dịch vụ dành riêng cho gia đình như: Kid Club với những lớp học và khu vui chơi phát triển kỹ năng giúp các bé và ba mẹ sẽ tăng thêm sự gắn kết và yêu thương. Hoặc với cụm rạp chiếu phim, hồ bơi Nàng Tiên Cá, nhà hàng 7 chú lùn hay khu vui chơi băng tuyết The Snow Queen rộng 1.100 m2, trẻ và ba mẹ sẽ có những phút giây giải trí thú vị cùng nhau.
THÊM THÔNG TIN 
SĐT : 0905605508

----------

